# Rally-O in the North East?



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

I do agility, obedience and working trials training with Lewie, I have recently considered doing a rally obedience trial, does anyone know of any up towards or past Newcastle?

Can anyone help with some good sites/links for events or training.

Thanks in advance


----------



## creekmouth (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be interested in this too, though much further south;o).If anyone knows any around London Essex?
Lewie looks great on the photo.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Look here for a Rally O trainer/club near you.

Local Dog Trainers - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Sadly not a one around here.

I will have to try and find a couple of courses to go on and try and con the good lady wife into a family holiday :yesnod:

Thanks for the link anyway 

I also love Barbets I have seen them in real life and they are stunning dogs with a great attitude.


----------

